# Torx versus triple square?



## dommm (Oct 27, 2014)

I will soon be doing a DIY brake pad replacement on a BMW. I watched a DIY youtube video on how to do this job & the presenter on 2 occasions uses Torx bits instead of Triple Square bits. On the first occasion he uses a T30 Torx bit & on the second occasion he uses a T45 Torx bit. On both occasions he mentions that the proper bit to use would be a Triple Square but since he does not have the proper size Triple Square the Torx works just fine. I would really like to use the proper bits if possible but I don't know & can't find the equivalent sizes of bits. Does anyone know what size Triple Square bit would be equivalent to a Torx30 & what size Triple Square would be equivalent to a T45 Torx bit? I know I could buy a whole set of Triple Square bits, but since I would only be using 2 bits & only using them once I would rather just buy the 2 bits I would need. I'm guessing that buying only the 2 bits I need as opposed to a whole set of Triple Squares would save me a few bucks. Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Ain't seen the 12 point bolts, but,....

A 6 point allen key that fits oughta give ya the size ya need,....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

For things of this nature, I go to Grainger Supply, they are a major parts supplier of industrial parts, and have access to many tools that are not at the general auto parts house.


ED


----------



## dommm (Oct 27, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> For things of this nature, I go to Grainger Supply, they are a major parts supplier of industrial parts, and have access to many tools that are not at the general auto parts house.
> 
> 
> ED


My issue is not a case of not being able to find a Triple Square bit (they are listed on Amazon) but rather just buying the 2 sizes I would need to do this job. Amazon offers a whole set for sale which includes around 12 bits but it seems a waste of money to buy all 12 in a set if I'm only going to ever need 2 of the 12. I am hoping to find the equivalent sizes for just the 2 mentioned above & then just buy them separately. Thanks


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Look the sizes up in a REPAIR MANUAL.


----------



## dommm (Oct 27, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Look the sizes up in a REPAIR MANUAL.


Good idea but I don't have access to the manual. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I was removing a window lift motor my my wife's windstar and the stud holding it in was designed for an e socket (female torx) I didn't have one. A 5mm regular metric socket worked though. For the life of me, I don't know why these odd ball sockets and fastener designs are used, randomly, for various parts. If it were me, I would use a Torx since it fits and be done with it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Harbor Freight is the place for cheap tools that ya only use once or twice. But as Bondo said you can use an allen or a you can use torx. I have the triple square but before I bought them, I was using allen and/or torx. Some head bolts are triple square so I had to buy them. Remember to replace the pad wear sensor(s) also on BMW's.:vs_cool:


----------



## dommm (Oct 27, 2014)

Brainbucket said:


> Harbor Freight is the place for cheap tools that ya only use once or twice. But as Bondo said you can use an allen or a you can use torx. I have the triple square but before I bought them, I was using allen and/or torx. Some head bolts are triple square so I had to buy them. Remember to replace the pad wear sensor(s) also on BMW's.:vs_cool:


I cut & paste this comment from another DIY site ("Problem with using Torx over triple square. is there is more of a chance of stripping out the head of bolt.") & that is my fear with using any other kind of bit. It appears I will have to bit the bullet & buy a whole set of Triple Squares since no one on this DIY or another DIY that I asked the same question, knows the same/equivalent size from a T30 & T45 Torx to Triple Square. Thanks for your time.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

As I said before you can look it up in a real manual.

I'm sure that with the proper research you can find an on-line manual to read.

NOT on you-tube, somewhere else with real useful information.


ED


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there a BMW owner forum in which the members might be able to look in a repair manual for you? Is it possible the library has the repair manual?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My NAPA has Triple Square sets for about 58 bucks + tax. I didn't check on individual cross overs to Torx.

I've read on other sites where it is mentioned driving a Torx in to avoid the right tool. Maybe on my 48 ford but not for me on a BMW.


----------



## dommm (Oct 27, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> As I said before you can look it up in a real manual.
> 
> I'm sure that with the proper research you can find an on-line manual to read.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your suggestion. Believe me, I have searched high & low for the relevant manual for my situation but have struck out. If I wanted to pony up some cash I could get one but I can't find a free manual. If you have any ideas on where to search on-line or can provide a link to the manual I would forever be indebted to you!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> the same/equivalent size from a T30 & T45 Torx


Ayuh,... I just went out, 'n mic'ed my snap-on torx bits,....

The T-30 is .1865", or just under 3/16",....
The T45 is .2640", which is just under 17/64",....


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> As I said before you can look it up in a real manual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't knock YouTube, I just rebuilt an automatic transmission based solely on a series of videos there. There's good stuff if you can weed through the crap.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are going to buy and work on German cars, you should buy a set of triple square bits. While you may only need 2 bits to do the brake job, you will find you need other sizes as you do other jobs.

There are cheaper sets around than NAPA. Home Depot offers one set online, Amazon has several.

But sometimes cheaper tools are actually cheaper tools.


----------



## Joeycarnuba (Mar 3, 2016)

I purchased a 9 piece triple square set through walmart.com for about $35. O'Reily's has a 4 piece set for about $6. If you want to go real cheap you can always use the one you need then take the set back to the store. Usually if it's not scratched, dirty and all used looking they'll accept the return.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

dommm said:


> Thanks again for your suggestion. Believe me, I have searched high & low for the relevant manual for my situation but have struck out. If I wanted to pony up some cash I could get one but I can't find a free manual. If you have any ideas on where to search on-line or can provide a link to the manual I would forever be indebted to you!


bimmerforums.com

great place for info. dont know what yr/model you have, but they have forums for just about everything. some are more active than others, e.g. the E36 is far and away the most used, both standard issue and M series.


----------



## dommm (Oct 27, 2014)

Chokingdogs said:


> bimmerforums.com
> 
> great place for info. dont know what yr/model you have, but they have forums for just about everything. some are more active than others, e.g. the E36 is far and away the most used, both standard issue and M series.


Thanks. Yes I have been actively interacting on multiple BMW forums including bimmerforums. I've learned lots.


----------

